# Substrate online source...



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

I happen to by in an area where I can not find any of the suggested substrates listed in the forum. LFS just don't carry any.  

Any suggestions for an online source?


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

i would try either the direct website for the company like seachem. or places that sell fish items like bigal's thatpetplace or drfostersmith. they all seem to have a wide selection of items. i would try other local fish stores first though or else you will end up paying more in shipping then what the product is worth.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I buy most of my substrates online at Doctors Foster & Smith (see http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3578+10741). They have a pretty good selection and don't charge extra for shipping heavy items.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

another possible place: www.aquariumplants.com

They have lots of different substrates, some of which currently have free shipping (flourite, eco-complete, "aquariumplants.com's own", maybe more). From what I've read on here, the "aquariumplants.com's own" substrate is Soil Master Select 'charcoal' or at least nearly identical to SMS.

I've never ordered substrate from them, but my plant order and equipment order both went well.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Your LFS wont special order you what you want? 

Thats how I get my stuff, and even after paying their marked up price it still turns out to be cheaper then paying for the product plus shipping. If you can get free shipping though, its a whole different story...


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

After contacting several online sources, drsmithfoster.com turn out to be the best deal. Shipping and Handling only $10. Plus an average savings of $6/bag vs. my LFS and no tax ! I'm buying approx. 10 bags... now I have money left for PLANTS !!! 

Thanks all for the input ! 

Note: now with a great iron source I can experiment with some mixtures...


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

K20A2 said:


> Your LFS wont special order you what you want?


often depends what he can get from his local distributor.
my LPS can get me anything made by CaribSea or Estes
yet they can't get me anything from Seachem.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I was about to start a thread just like this one. I also found that drsfodtersmith had the cheapest shipping. I was hopeing that it was not a mistake and that they wouldnt try to charge me more but now i know, the shipping amount is correct

edit: i just ordered 6 bags from them,cant wait til it gets here


----------

